# Safe Start



## Rideit (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes my company does this training. The main thing that I got from it is to think before you act. Kind of a waste of time, but it makes you think.


----------



## AlbertSmith (Feb 9, 2012)

Safety training is essential and is especially a clever investment for commercial enterprises who intend to bring down injuries.


----------



## jack7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Training is every company must do.Industrial safety training must be to do


----------

